# This is Big Data: We send over 200,000,000 emails a minute



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> We keep hearing how the amount of data everyone produces is skyrocketing and that these digital breadcrumbs can be used to track and predict our actions. Theres even the thought that this Big Data will create a Big Brother environment as portrayed in "1984." But how much data is civilization creating?
> 
> Domo, a business intelligence company, created an infographic to visually display this concept. While some numbers, like the fact that were adding 217 new mobile users a minute, seem to make sense, some numbers are staggering.


Here


----------

